# Как укрепить мышцы спины не вызывая повторный спазм?



## СветикЛана (6 Июн 2016)

Здравствуйте! Очень хочется услышать как мнение врачей так и бывалых. Как же нарастить мышечную силу,укрепить позвоночник,если периодически мучают спазмы? Еще момент при наклоне вперед с прямык корпусом,руки на талии,поясница как сжимается,спазмируется и чувство что повесили гири. Так какие упражнения не навредят?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (7 Июн 2016)

Без устранения мышечного спазма невозможно "нарастить мышечную силу".


----------



## leo1980 (7 Июн 2016)

*СветикЛана*,

все правильно при спазме сложно нарастить мышечную силу, но ведь нужно, и я пробывал это сделать в течении энного времени - тяжко/медленно но получалось.

А вот после блокад в фасеты (надо понять на что они именно повлияли, ведь фасеты могут быть нормальными, а лекарства повлияли на близлежащие мускулы) и УВТ спазм уходит, и все гораздо легче. Я как раз в моменте после УВТ/блокад.

Могу порекомендовать, то что я делал до УВТ/блокад и не было существенного уселения спазма
- ЛФК не плавание в теплом бассейне
- Stabilizer™ Pressure Biofeedback


----------



## Василий Чайка (7 Июн 2016)

СветикЛана написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Очень хочется услышать как мнение врачей так и бывалых. Как же нарастить мышечную силу,укрепить позвоночник,если периодически мучают спазмы? Еще момент при наклоне вперед с прямык корпусом,руки на талии,поясница как сжимается,спазмируется и чувство что повесили гири. Так какие упражнения не навредят?


Выполнять упражнения с утра сразу после сна при которых позвоночник не берет участия в движении и работает только мышца.


----------

